If USA had the option for NOTA, would you use it in this Election? - rms_returns
======
dtnewman
This is essentially equivalent to just leaving a section blank. I do that all
the time for races that I don't know anything about. For example, I don't have
any opinion on school boards and certain other local elections, so I leave
those races blank.

~~~
qbrass
Not voting signals you don't care about the choice, voting NOTA signals that
you do care, but you find the choices unsuitable.

Imagine if everyone but one person voted NOTA, but the one non-NOTA vote
decided the election.

------
AnimalMuppet
Likely (though I might go for McMullin, as he's available in my state).

------
Something1234
Yes, without a second thought.

------
bshef
Yes

